# A warning to anyone thinking of using frozen food bags to cool your aquarium



## rubadudbdub (21 Jul 2021)

Hi folks
Yesterday my tank hit 30 degrees and the Mrs decided to put an apparently sealed bag of frozen Brussel sprouts into a 240 litre tank to cool it down.  I came home late from work, all seemed well and I just went to bed and didn't pull the bag out.

This am the tank was milky and stank of Brussels sprouts fart.  I've done a 90% water change, but have lost a few young fundulopanchax gardneri and this rest are gasping.

The bag still looks virtually sealed but there is a small breach in the heat seal which has been enough to let water in and pollute the tank. 

A warning in case anyone is daft enough to do the same.   Mr Freeze ice pops on the other hand are fine, but upset the kids and the Mrs when they are not free to be eaten.   I hate Brussel sprouts even more now.


----------



## plantnoobdude (21 Jul 2021)

brussell sprouts are without a doubt the worst "food" ever. this just further proves my point. i normally put a few cubes of ice in a plastic ziploc. and just float it around. never had any issues.


----------



## zozo (21 Jul 2021)

For the next time, put a few Pet bottles filled with tap water in the freezer.


----------



## tam (21 Jul 2021)

Most of the time not doing anything is best. Cool the room (open windows in evening/close blinds in day), add air to the tank to increase oxygen and sit it out. Mine was up at 32 late yesterday and even the shrimp are fine. I think people often do more harm trying to yoyo temperatures than just leaving it. 

You need to do some serious managing if you want to keep the temperature lower and stable. Even more so if your aiming for below room temperature.


----------



## Wookii (21 Jul 2021)

You can easily shave 2-4 degrees from a tank's water temperature with a decent fan blowing across the waters surface, and it is much more stable than adding frozen items.  The price you pay is increased evaporation, but that is easily solved with a jug.

At least the brussel sprouts ended up in the bin - arguably the best place for them! 🤢


----------



## rubadudbdub (21 Jul 2021)

Thanks for the suggestions.  I've got 9 tanks.  3 display and 6 breeding tanks.  All the ice cubes we had went in the little breeding tanks.  On my day off I did the weekly water change with cool water.  Whilst I was at work we had to get inventive and got caught out by apparently sealed bags that weren't sealed enough.


----------



## rubadudbdub (21 Jul 2021)

tam said:


> Most of the time not doing anything is best. Cool the room (open windows in evening/close blinds in day), add air to the tank to increase oxygen and sit it out. Mine was up at 32 late yesterday and even the shrimp are fine. I think people often do more harm trying to yoyo temperatures than just leaving it.
> 
> You need to do some serious managing if you want to keep the temperature lower and stable. Even more so if your aiming for below room temperature.


You make a good point.   I've never really bothered with ice before but lost a load of young cory pandas I'd bred in the heat wave last year.    This 240 litre tank has got a load of Cory's including pandas and some cw041s that I'm trying to breed and I didn't want a repetition of last year.  Although these were in a loft room that got hotter than the rest of the house.


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (21 Jul 2021)

Sprouts get a bad rap from poor cooking methods. Cook them in the oven and roast them or stick them in the air fryer with some seasoning. If you really want to flavor them up, fry them in a pan with bacon.

off topic but someone had to stick up for the step child cabbage 😂


----------



## Wookii (21 Jul 2021)

Mr.Shenanagins said:


> Sprouts get a bad rap from poor cooking methods. Cook them in the oven and roast them or stick them in the air fryer with some seasoning. If you really want to flavor them up, fry them in a pan with bacon.
> 
> off topic but someone had to stick up for the step child cabbage 😂



You mean you're not supposed to boil them for 4 hours like Mum does at Christmas?! 😂 . . . .and come on man, that's cheating - everything tastes good if you fry it with bacon!


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (21 Jul 2021)

Wookii said:


> You mean you're not supposed to boil them for 4 hours like Mum does at Christmas?! 😂 . . . .and come on man, that's cheating - everything tastes good if you fry it with bacon!


Good lord no, and that’s how I used to eat them too. Roasted is the way to go. And yes everything is improved with bacon!


----------



## MrClockOff (21 Jul 2021)

I decided to invest into portable aircon. Now both my fish tank and my misses are happy to rest in the chilled living room 😁 Not cheap but works very well 👍


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (21 Jul 2021)

Yes, I’m sitting here typing away with a nice cool breeze from the AC.


----------



## aec34 (22 Jul 2021)

Mr.Shenanagins said:


> off topic but someone had to stick up for the step child cabbage 😂


Yes, well done @Mr.Shenanagins ! (Roasted with garlic - yum)


----------



## Rockfella (11 Nov 2021)

All my fish did fine @ 35 deg C


----------



## MichaelJ (11 Nov 2021)

Rockfella said:


> All my fish did fine @ 35 deg C


Ouch, thats a scorcher! For a lot of species (such as Tetras) that would be lethal for an extended period of time. In the wild a lot of our fishes are occasionally exposed to surprisingly extreme temperatures during the dry season (not sure it gets as high as 35C though...), but they have the ability to seek shade and chiller waters - unless they are trapped in puddles or ponds that is.

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## Rockfella (11 Nov 2021)

MichaelJ said:


> Ouch, thats a scorcher! For a lot of species (such as Tetras) that would be lethal for an extended period of time. In the wild a lot of our fishes are occasionally exposed to surprisingly extreme temperatures during the dry season (not sure it gets as high as 35C though...), but they have the ability to seek shade and chiller waters - unless they are trapped in puddles or ponds that is.
> 
> Cheers,
> Michael


My city gets hot. All I can do is keep a fan on my top SUMPS.


----------



## Rockfella (16 May 2022)

Wookii said:


> You can easily shave 2-4 degrees from a tank's water temperature with a decent fan blowing across the waters surface, and it is much more stable than adding frozen items.  The price you pay is increased evaporation, but that is easily solved with a jug.
> 
> At least the brussel sprouts ended up in the bin - arguably the best place for them! 🤢


This is working good for me for now.


----------

